# 3 CMBG?



## AIC_2K5 (29 Sep 2006)

Hello

I was browsing the updated section of the army units site. Apparantly the army has a 4th regular brigade, 3 CMBG. It's based in Gagetown and consists of a few units in atlantic canada. 

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/7_0.asp?action=Brigade&id=31

So is this a newly-created formation or has this been in the Order of Battle all along and I'm just out of it?

AIC


----------



## Guardian (29 Sep 2006)

I thought 2RCR was part of 2 CMBG. Never heard of 3 CMBG. But I've been out of the loop for a while.

HOw about that misspelling of the RCR's regimental name.


----------



## old medic (29 Sep 2006)

3 Brigade Group post WW II
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31163.0.html

http://www.cmhg.forces.gc.ca/cmh/en/page_725.asp
Details of the 1954 re-org, and the creation of 1,2,3 and 4 CIBG's

3 CMBG was the brigade that was axed up to free funds to create 5 CMBG.
Details can be found in: Canada's Army: Waging War and Keeping the Peace
by J.L. Granatstein   He discusses the politics of the creation of the FLU's and 5 CMBG
on page 370.

<added: Just looked at that site myself, it still lists reserve Med Coys, which were changed to 
Fd Ambs back in 2003. I do not think that site (listing) has been updated in a number of years.>


----------



## AIC_2K5 (29 Sep 2006)

I think the med coys you are refering to are reserve units as opposed to reg field ambulances...?

Thanks for the info


----------



## TCBF (29 Sep 2006)

3 Bde was axed in the late sixties, after the Regular bns of the RHC ( The Black Watch) in Camp Gagetown and Camp Aldershot were struck from the regular order of battle - summer 1970 was their last parade, I think.  The RCD 'left' Gagetown, in that the Strathconas in Germany rebadged to RCD, and the Fort Garry Horse in Calgary rebadged to Strathcona.  As well out west, the QOR bns rebadged to PPCLI.  Back in Germany, a bn of RCR and a bn of PPCLI combined to form 3 Cdn Mech Cdo, and moved to Baden-Sollingen.

So, we lost the FGH, QOR, RHC, Cdn Guards, and 3RCHA.  Along with 1 and 2 SSM Btys, and so on.


----------



## skydiver (29 Sep 2006)

Greetings..
Just goes to show ya..web site administrators don't have to check facts. They just have to make the thing look nice.

Later
Doog


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Sep 2006)

Guardian said:
			
		

> I thought 2RCR was part of 2 CMBG. Never heard of 3 CMBG. But I've been out of the loop for a while.
> 
> HOw about that misspelling of the RCR's regimental name.


ROFLMAO!
They should have put "2ND BATTALION, THE ROYAL CANADA REGIMENT", ALSO KNOWN AS "2ND BATTALION, THE ROYAL CANADIAN REGIMENT"

But, have NEVER heard of 3 CMBG.  Is something on the horizon?


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Sep 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> So, we lost the FGH, QOR, RHC, Cdn Guards, and *3RCHA*.  Along with 1 and 2 SSM Btys, and so on.


Didn't 3 RCHA stay in Shilo, and when 4 CMBG "stood down", they re-rolled into 1 RCHA?


----------



## George Wallace (29 Sep 2006)

old medic said:
			
		

> ......... I do not think that site (listing) has been updated in a number of years.



Haven't heard anything on 3 CMBG since the 1970's, and this is quite odd.  I notice that the web-page was updated on "Updated: 2006-09-20" so something odd is going on, or a Hacker is having fun with the DND site.


----------



## skydiver (29 Sep 2006)

Hello Again..
Perhaps some of you guys should check out the Army web site, "Units" tab and then your own Areas.

I just scrolled through LFAA. Lard Tunnerin Cheese n Rice what a freakin mess.
3CMBG!!??
New Brunswick and Prince Edward Island spelled wrong!
GGFG now in LFAA!!
Wrong Brigade badge for 37 CBG.
Couldn't find a copy of the RCR badge!
LFAA HQ moved to Gagetown?
8CH RHQ now in Saint John!!

Good grief did the geeky little "just got out of college" weeny that they hired to update the web site confirm ANYTHING before putting it on the site?
I wonder what the staff guy who supervsies the web site was doing when this was being built.

What a great way to pass on pertinent information. Just pull something out of your a#####e and type it in.

Doog


----------



## old medic (29 Sep 2006)

AIC_2K5 said:
			
		

> I think the med coys you are refering to are reserve units as opposed to reg field ambulances...?
> 
> Thanks for the info



All the units are Field Ambs now. Med Coys haven't existed for a number of years.
Thus why I'm saying that list is out of date.


----------



## Old Sweat (29 Sep 2006)

So, we lost the FGH, QOR, RHC, Cdn Guards, and 3RCHA.  Along with 1 and 2 SSM Btys, and so on.
[/quote]

It was 4 RCHA that was disbanded in 1970. The farewell party was one of the classiest functions I ever attended with parties roaming at will between the officers and warrant officers and sergeants messes and the junior ranks club. There was little if any rancour or calling in of old grudges between the ranks, as we had too many good times to recall. By the way, there still were about half a dozen troops who had served all their careers in the unit from when it was formed circa 1951.

As an aside, both the Canadian Guards and the Queen's Own Rifles had lost a battalion before the mass disbandments of 1970. Some of the manpower positions disappeared into thin air while the rest was used to provide the numbers for the Canadian Airborne Regiment.


----------



## larry Strong (29 Sep 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Didn't 3 RCHA stay in Shilo, and when 4 CMBG "stood down", they re-rolled into 1 RCHA?



Thats correct


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (29 Sep 2006)

Another error has 2 PPCLI based out of Winnipeg.


Edit : Sent Feedback on this one, I'll leave it to others to send the other errors.


----------



## dapaterson (29 Sep 2006)

For all the errors you identify, there's a feedback form at:

http://armyapp.forces.gc.ca/Army/English/4_2.asp?FlashEnabled=1&

...please be gentle...


----------



## medicineman (29 Sep 2006)

Someone probably assumed there was a typo with 3 ASG and turned it into 3 CMBG - some civilian "expert" perhaps?

MM


----------



## a78jumper (30 Sep 2006)

In Gagetown, I still remember a case similar  to a fire alarm containing "3 Svc Bn" shoulder flashes in the Base Tech Svcs Officer's office, aka the G4 of CTC when I was there in the mid 90s. (Yes Virginia there was a 3 Svc Bn). Mounted on an oak base was a plaque, "In Case of Reactivation, Break Glass!"


----------



## orange.paint (30 Sep 2006)

Sure would be nice to have a 3 cmbg.Then I could live the dream of being on the east coast and being deployable.


----------



## Loachman (30 Sep 2006)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> For all the errors you identify, there's a feedback form at:
> 
> http://armyapp.forces.gc.ca/Army/English/4_2.asp?FlashEnabled=1&
> 
> ...please be gentle...


I did that a couple of days ago, and I was.

They are looking into the errors.


----------

